# TRU ball sniper release



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i am thinking about getting one of these next year. does anyone have one or know anything about them?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are a nice release. I liked the ones that I shot. The spring trigger should be stiffer and it could take a little more to porn the jaw, but other than that it is a great release


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been using it for the last couple of years and I love it. You can't go wrong with it and TRU Ball will support their product 100% so if anything happens to it you can send it back and they will have it pback to you in less than a week.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried shooting one but I couldn't because it was to long and I like to have the trigger way back on my finger.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i personally like the short and sweet release because it gives you more draw than with a longer one


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I also like the short and sweet ss1. The main reason is the non colapsing trigger


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> i am thinking about getting one of these next year. does anyone have one or know anything about them?


i like it i love it i want some more of it

haha but seriously its great i use the spring trigger for 3d and the other for hunting


----------

